# Kidding season is done..but lambing just begun



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Princess had her first baby....a little ewe and Wilma had twins...one of each...all three are adorable...we still have five more ewes to lamb...


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Awww so sweet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..don't know how Jackson ( our mini saanen buck) picture got int here...it was suppose to be Wilma and her two lambs lol...oh well here is wilma


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

More babies...Ella had a single ewe..then this morning Sugar BB had twin ewes...count so far is 5 ewes and one ram...why could my Does do that!!! lol...ill get pix soon..Flo and Betty are left to Lamb and Gloria.but We are thinking she's not bred..she may not be fertile...been with the ram when we bought her and has run with him this whole time and everyones bagging up and lambing but her ..HUM...??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Gloria was indeed bred and lambed a very large single ram in the middle of the night...but not with out some major drama!!

Note to self....Sheep jump when afraid...Of course I already new this but thinking about it at 2 am was not happening lol..yep...so heres what happened...
Gloria was lambing. She is fairly new to our herd of sheep and still not trusting....we were keeping watch because she looked to be struggling...Hubby and I kept watch off and on through the evening but by midnight there was very little progress...giving time for her to set up...paw, stretch, lay down..get back up ect....we knew I need to get a closer look...by 1 Am she really began to push but what I was seeing was not baby...she was prolapsing...I had to get her penned incase I needed to help her...I was worried she couldn't deliver..we penned the ram up, since, although usually calm can gentle..was beginning to feel threatened, so we needed him out of the way. we herd Gloria into the shelter so she couldn't escape our advances..or so we thought...we took it slow..I was talking softly to her while beginning to bend forward so she could smell my out stretch hand...when all of a sudden she tried to jump over me!! We hit heads so hard it put her out flat and about laid me out!!! I felt dizzy and sick and my head was throbbing and burning...Poor Gloria shook her self off and took off while hubby tried to help me...Sounds funny now..But let me tell you at 2 am I was not laughing! I told Elmer to Leave her...let her die LOL.I didn't mean it but man I was in pain!...hubby kept watch and Gloria lambed a very large single ram...Thankfully both mom and ram baby are doing fine..Me on the other hand...My forehead is swollen, My head hurts and my eye is turning black...UGH..always something!!! 

Update:baby has some swelling on face...it was a hard delivery...keeping watch..eating and such just fine, just a little puffy


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness. What a story! I have to admit I chuckled just a little bit. I hope you feel better soon! Congrats on the new baby ram.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my, what a delivery!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Ouch! Glad all three of you are ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..she and baby ram are both doing well..I, on the other hand, have a concussion..! My face looks like I was in a boxing match and Ive been a bit sick..head throbs..man some lessons we learn the hard way!!! I have to take it easy!! Yah right, with five home school kids and a ranch HA I laugh out loud lol...But I am trying...its not easy to do nothing! my nothing today was changing out water for the baby ducks and chicks..giving minerals and chafe hay to the ladies..Selling a ram..yah that part was not hard..lol..painting a planter box my son made and stitching together a sock monkey..in pink for a little girl whose house burned down two days ago..she lost her favorite sock monkey toy ...and I love making sock monkeys ....thursday I had to make a short trip to deliver two bucks and pickup two pigs..( hubby drove..im not allowed!) and yesterday.. I went to draw blood on a Saanen doe I want to buy...but was untested, thankfully the owner let me test her first ...Maybe tomorrow I will actually take a nap..Maybe..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Betty lambed this morning...the last to lamb!! she did real well..had twins...a little brownish ewe and a black with white ram...and MAN her udder is huge...looks good this time..no congestion..but we are keeping a very close eye on her ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cathy , im so sorry you got hurt , my goodness !!! What a ordeal !
Sheesh , i have to say , your one heckuva farmer ! 
I had a ewe try that with me , i ducked in time but caught a hoof to me shoulder , so i can just imagine her hitting you head on , your so very lucky , i have to say it , but it could've been much worse , for you , not her … And , she lambs perfectly fine with all the drama she caused you. Feel better soon and take it easy !
Congratulations , the lambs are beautiful  The picture with Jackson is hysterical , lol. Thats his impression of a lamb i guess


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Laura...no more black eyes or bruises..I do still have a knot on my for head that if I hit sure sends a shock wave of a head ache!!..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yikes , i can just imagine how that feels  
That is a scary pain , knowing it was that bad to get a concussion !
Take it easy Cathy , i know thats easier said then done , but you HAVE to lady 
Thats like telling me to stop multitasking , lol..
Hope you feel better soon :hug:

That brown lamb is just adorable !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DANG we lost the ewe!! :| found her dead this morning! Not sure what happened..but I suspect she starved...brother was weak but not too sunken in...but our young ram we bought as a replacement sire, who IMO was weened too young, is nursing off Betty!!....I bet he took all her milk!!..Betty is not congested this time..her udder feels fine and at last check brother seemed fed, although we still offered a bottle...UGH Im just sick!! I hate loosing animals but when it could have been prevented, I hateit even more!:veryangry:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww Cathy , im so sorry :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

me too...my husband also saw Betty's lamb kids Tracy and Taylor nursing...we have of course moved Betty and her boy plus we are offering a bottle a few times a day until we are sure he is nursing well on is own.....Bettys Udder is huge...ugh


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez , im so sad about it too  
Prayers for the little guy and also that Betty doesn't have any udder issues.
I hope your at least feeling a little better…..such a rough time for you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Brother is not doing well..His temp is good but he shivers and is hunched, refused milk so I gave an enema and he needed it! but still not quite right...I wonder now if he even got colostrum...he's back with mom..seemed a bit perkier, we are doing all we can...fingers crossed...

The kids named the ram. Sam, since he was born 4th of July...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope he pulls through.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes doing much better today..was up grazing and drank a few oz of his bottle...he was pretty plugged up, Im sure that was his problem...we are keeping a very close eye on him..fingers crossed


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed he continues to improve for you Cathy !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He's doing much better, follows mom everywhere, but not very playful yet.....Gave a BoSe since his suck reflex seemed weak, gave mom one too...Im more hopeful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great , we'll take it , baby steps are wonderful :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows baby doing today Cathy ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We had to let Sam go this afternoon :sad:....he fell weak and got weaker. He got so he could not hold his head...We started him on Antibiotics this morning since he started getting raspy and runny nose, but didn't seem to help fast enough... I am thinking something may not have been right with both lambs..Poor Betty is heart broken...we put her back out with her herd and her girls..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry Cathy , you did all you could for them , but like you said , there mustve been something just not right inside. :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Laura...its never easy...but sometimes you kind of know from the beginning...so we didn't get our hopes up but we sure did try...Betty is relaxed today...staying with the herd...so thats good at least...we are watching her udder...but most likely Taylor and Tracy and our new ram will keep her drained.


----------

